# Grilled romaine.. so yummy!



## grumblebee

I've just been introduced to the most amazing new way to make a caesar salad! I was watching Everyday Italian on Food TV and saw Giada grill halves of romaine lettuce, char them slightly, and then turn them into a caesar salad. I had never heard of this or tried it before but it looked interesting. 

Then again, on Food TV, I saw chef Michael Smith grill romaine as well. He cut the romaine heads in half lengthwise, brushed on some olive oil, and then coated the cut halves with fresh, finely grated parmasan cheese and then placed it on the grill. It grilled and warmed the lettuce through and also created a cheesy "crust" on the bottoms. It looked so good so I had to try it - of course. It was amazing! (it was good on it's own with a bit of S&P but I guilded the lily with a drizzle of reduced balsamic vinegar... yum!)

Anyway, I just wanted to share this because I had never heard of it before! Anyone else had grilled romaine or have any recipes using this technique?


----------



## TATTRAT

That is good food. I was weary at first, but had it in Naples, with languistines....mmmmm, flavor country. I liked the bitterness too.


----------



## IcyMist

ARGGG I am still drooling over a shrimp burger and Andouille sausage burger that Emeril fixed on his Burgers and Fries episode.  They both looked amazing and I wanted a bite of the shrimp burger sooooo much.  I just may end up changing 4th of July menu or at least adding the shrimp burgers to the menu.


----------



## kadesma

Hi Icy,
I've seen the recipe for the grilled romaine and it looks spectacular. I've been planning to try it, but we've had so many dinner that we had to do , birthdays, confimations, that I haven't had the chance yet..Hopefully this nex wee I can 
Thanks for reminding me..

kadesma


----------



## htc

I've never had grilled romaine but had cooked romaine (in a Chinese hot pot, soup) and it's very yummy so I can imagine grilled would be good too. I hope I remember this next time I make a ceasar salad. I would love to try it!


----------



## amber

That sounds so good grumblebee.  I love romaine.  

Icymist, I missed that episode of Emeril last night.  I love shrimp, but never had a shrimp burger.  Will look that recipe up on foodtv.


----------



## SizzlininIN

I just saw that episode recently too and thought that it sounded odd but most times those things I think are odd truely turn out to be delicious.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Banana Brain

I never would have thought to grill Romain. I love grilled Iceburg on my burgers though. Not to be off-topic, but do you know what someone should try? Deep fried lettuce. Something no one would have thought of, right? I just keep coming up with all these genius food ideas tonight. And I'm sure its been done, because its so obvious, but deep fried carrots. Now THERE is a modern side dish.


----------



## lawchick04

Does grilling change the flavor of the romaine, or is it more of a texture difference?  I'd be scared of a limpy, crunchless romaine.


----------



## selma

Wow... I have never thought about grilling romaine, but I remember when my brother cooked up a dish that needed escarole and we didnt have any and he substituted romaine... I remember liking the white crunchy part of the lettuce but didnt like the green part as much.


----------



## Banana Brain

I've had a grilled romain salad, I don't really care for it.


----------



## Dutchess

I've made Guy Fieri's recipe for Grilled Romaine with Blue Cheese-Bacon Vinaigrette (from Guy's Big Bite on FoodNetwork).  It was good.


----------



## Michelemarie

This sounds good! I'm gonna try it! Thanks!


----------



## mish

Great idea, grumblebee.  Bet it would make for a yummy BLT salad.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shpj4

One of my favorite salads in the whole wide world is a Caesar salad.  I will make a copy and the next time I make my salad I will try it your way.


----------



## kitchenelf

About 4 years ago we had a grilled romaine salad at Macaroni Grill - I've been making it ever since.

I think the key is to not let it cook too long.  The cooking gives the lettuce a nice nutty flavor.  I pour some olive oil on a plate and season it with kosher salt and cracked black pepper,  Slather the cut side of the piece then place on the grill.  Just get some grill marks - if it's cooking too fast move to a cooler spot.  Just grill one side.  There will be a few pieces at the tip that might be a bit limp but the flavor in them is incredible and I just cut them off and mix with a bite of the crispier pieces.



If it's too charred though it's not good.  Very bitter.


----------



## QSis

Great idea - I will definitely try it!

Lee


----------



## sattie

Ever since I have heard of this concept, I have been eating grilled romaine.... I don't do much to it except drizzle evoo on it with a bit of S&P.  I never thougt of doing a ceasar salad with it and it sounds quite yummy.  I love the grilled romaine, hubby does not.  So I halve the romaine, one half on the grill, the other ges ripped to make a regular salad.  

I have wanted to try the parmesan cheese, but was afraid that the cheese would not stick to the lettuce during grilling.  I guess the oil makes the cheese stick?


----------



## karadekoolaid

Lovely idea, Grumblebee! 

I've never grilled Romaine lettuce, but I have followed Steve Raichlen's recipe for Grilled radicchio with a sweet/sour Venetian sauce. .


----------



## axeldbljumps

*grilled romaine*

This sounds spectacular!  I am going to mention this to the chef I work for!


----------



## thecactuswill

I did see it done on a grilling show on PBS, and at the time it did seem really weird to me.  Until reading this thread that is... I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## axeldbljumps

*grilled romaine lettuce*

I did the grilled romaine lettuce tonight. I rubbed the hearts of romaine in an evoo anchovy and garlic mixture.  I then grated a lot of pecorino on top and actually did it under the broiler.  Then I sprinkled freshly cracked pepper, sea salt and  a squeeze on lemon. It was really good once you got used to the fact that the romaine was warm and wilted in some areas.  Something that actually ended up adding to the flavor!!


----------



## kitchenelf

axeldbljumps said:
			
		

> This sounds spectacular!  I am going to mention this to the chef I work for!



When we have it we usually have a balsamic vinaigrette with some thinly sliced red onions, thinly sliced cucumbers and some tomato slices - there's not a lot of "ingredients" - oh, and either feta cheese or blue cheese crumbles.

Just the other night I had some romain that was cooked in a wood-burning pizza oven.  OMG - it had caesar dressing on it and was wonderful!

Yes, the "cooked" parts do add to the flavor.  I can't wait until you grill it.


----------



## axeldbljumps

*romaine sala*

sounds even better!  How did you present the plate?  I kept romaine halves in tact and served one to each plate


----------



## kitchenelf

Here's a pic of them grilling - You present them the same way I do - on a plate.  They are easy to keep intact.  I will just place the onions, tomatoes, and whatever on top and what falls off falls off.  I will paint the plate with the vinaigrette and also serve with the salad.  I have placed all the veggies and cheese that goes with this on the side in a pile or sometimes separately (in rows beside the lettuce like a cobb salad)


----------

